# What is the first K.k. song you ever heard?



## SodaDog (Jun 12, 2010)

mine is Neapolitan


Whats yours?


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 12, 2010)

whatever plays in Curleys house...


----------



## Genji (Jun 12, 2010)

Only Me


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 12, 2010)

K.K. Rock...?


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 12, 2010)

K.K.Love Song -sniff- <3


----------



## Shinykiro (Jun 13, 2010)

Go K.K. Rider! xD


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2010)

I think it was K.K. Bossa in the GC one.


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 13, 2010)

K.K. Bossa


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 13, 2010)

gosh been so long, i think it was at the hippo gorilla in the GC version, i'll look him up


took me 30min his name was peewee, and was my favorite villager. K.K. Casbah i think it was.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jun 13, 2010)

How can i remember? D:


----------



## Shuness (Jun 14, 2010)

I have no idea... um... Mr. K.K. I think..


----------



## Micah (Jun 14, 2010)

K.K. Love Song


----------



## Kyel (Jun 14, 2010)

K.K Love Song

It remains my sister's song in her house on GC.... boy I wish I still had that game...


----------



## Nixie (Jun 14, 2010)

K.K. Bossa <3

Goldie's music :3


----------



## Poke2Laser (Jun 15, 2010)

ahhh i remember my first days..first K.K. song was K.K. Aria, its kinda a sad song too'

and lol when i got AC for the first time on the Gamecube, when the cat asked me where I was going (as in the town name) I put "School" because I was gonna go to school the next day,lol i was too young to understand...so the animals in the town kept calling the town School town, it got really annoying..


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 15, 2010)

Beat It.


----------



## muffun (Jun 17, 2010)

Two Days Ago


----------



## Fishchan (Jun 17, 2010)

I think it was Steep Hill, at least that's the one I remember as my first because I liked it lol.


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 17, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> K.K. Bossa <3
> 
> Goldie's music :3


Heck yes =D


----------



## Flash (Jun 21, 2010)

K.K. Bossa


----------



## Spagz95 (Jun 21, 2010)

K.K. Fusion which plays in Sally's house


----------



## Turbo Tails (Jun 21, 2010)

KK Dirge -.-


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 22, 2010)

the first one I remember is K.K. Faire, playing in Chico's house in the GC version


----------



## Denzeru (Jun 23, 2010)

_First Song..?! I randomly remember goin' to see K.K., and I THINK my first song was K.K. House. Very Catchy Song!_


----------



## KaosKittyKat (Jun 24, 2010)

K.K. Love Song...

I didn't even know who K.K. was (it was Population Growing, I had only played it for a month) and I got K.K. love song in the mail for something.

I didn't even know my tape deck had a use until then xD

I was a noob lol.


----------



## Erica (Jun 24, 2010)

Only Me or something ?


----------



## LordJuba (Jun 24, 2010)

K.K Rock


----------



## SkyBlueHorse (Jul 11, 2010)

I <big>*THINK*</big> it was K.K. Reggae.  :gyroiddance:


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 11, 2010)

My first K.K. Song was Imperial K.K. on the original AC.


----------



## Yokie (Jul 12, 2010)

K.K. Steppe.


----------



## KoolKitteh (Jul 12, 2010)

Surfin' K.K.!


----------



## 100 (Jul 12, 2010)

K.K. Ska..


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 12, 2010)

K.K. Love Song I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Kelly18 (Jul 20, 2010)

The first one i heard was K.K. Rock.


----------



## Hal (Jul 20, 2010)

I dont remember. It might of been Stale Cupcakes.


----------

